# You know what I just realized about building air rides...



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

We are trying to trap air within air!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> We are trying to trap air within air!


 WAT


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Little early to be drunk in florida


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

drunk? :laugh: 

Nah, I was thinking that when it leaks..its actually leaking into itself. So how the eff can it be a leak?! 
We are not harnessing freon here guys.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

OH 
MAI 
LAWD 













...he's right 
going forward, all leaks are facile. 
if you spot one, punch it in the throat and tell it its not real 
you wont be needing compressors anymore either ladies and gents... just open a bung and let some air in.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> drunk? :laugh:
> 
> Nah, I was thinking that when it leaks..its actually leaking into itself. So how the eff can it be a leak?!
> We are not harnessing freon here guys.


 Im sticking with drunk haha, this is the type of thing you think about and keep it as a thought in your own head


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Im sticking with drunk haha, this is the type of thing you think about and keep it as a thought in your own head


 Come on guys! I just had a sudden, intuitive perception of or insight into the reality of building air rides!


----------



## b-VW (Feb 16, 2007)

think about this... 

if a car can use air as fuel, it would never run out of it. unless it sprung a leak. :laugh:


----------



## Ruben Blades (Jan 25, 2007)

and if it sprung in the season of spring....


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

i want my click back :sly:


----------



## b-VW (Feb 16, 2007)

Ruben Blades said:


> and if it sprung in the season of spring....


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Ruben Blades said:


> and if it sprung in the season of spring....


 and thus this would be the beginning of another human race.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Little early to be drunk in florida


 never too early:laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


>


 :laugh:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

So air is leaking to the air :sly:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

OffLineR said:


> So air is leaking to the air :sly:


 Oh my gawd! YES!!!!


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

That is new than


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Interesting ....


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

needs more teflon tape


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

fookerbob said:


> needs more teflon tape


 Yes, to prevent it from itself.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

ACEdubs said:


> Yes, to prevent it from itself.


 correct, menace to society


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

compressed air =/= atmospheric pressure :facepalm: 
/thread


----------



## Ruben Blades (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

martin13 said:


> compressed air =/= atmospheric pressure :facepalm:
> /thread


 But the Atmosphere is a layer of gases being held down by gravity. 
And then we start talking about the Earth's gravitational field, which is just a natural phenomenon that just "happens" to exist? 


So you are saying that a compressor works by taking air and using it to create more air, just to pile it up against more air?


----------



## b-VW (Feb 16, 2007)

ace =


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

martin13 said:


> compressed air =/= atmospheric pressure :facepalm:
> /thread


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


>


 but there is water in that diagram??


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

That is why we use water traps DUH !!!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

i think your on this drug... WINNING! :laugh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

bangin 7g rocks and finishing them, cause thats how you get filthy bitches


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> That is why we use water traps DUH !!!


 No!? I thought the condensation was directly attributed to the forced air compression???


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> drunk? :laugh:
> 
> Nah, I was thinking that when it leaks..its actually leaking into itself. So how the eff can it be a leak?!
> We are not harnessing freon here guys.


 
just go with drunk.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

So in order to overcome this problem should we encapsulate our air pressured system with water


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

b-VW said:


> ace =


 Im afraid to ask how you know that Ace is a tripod...:what:



AWKWARD!


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

I'll give this guy a call on Monday


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

the water traps dont create pressure they are for condensation, the compressors create the compressed air. 

i hope you are just trying to be funny/difficult and are really not this dumb 

this thread is stupid


----------

